# the "creeper "



## mtnbasser (Nov 21, 2007)

This is my jon boat conversion. The "creeper " started out as a 14' lowe extra wide. I added the decks, carpet, and wired the TM and fishfinder. I hope these pics come over. I have thought about giving her a nice metalic green paint job, but the beating it take in the Wv creeks i fish it wouldnt last ver long....


----------



## little anth (Nov 21, 2007)

nope no pics


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

I see the pics! Very nice job! I like the storage in the front. Camo color is cool too! 


And thanks for joining the forum!
Jim


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

I just noticed that we have the same Basspro Tape Fish measurer! 

Best bang for the buck! :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice looking rig, and welcome aboard!


----------



## pbw (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice. :shock: 

What part of WV are you from?


----------



## little anth (Nov 21, 2007)

ok i see it now nice boat man


----------



## smalley20 (Nov 21, 2007)

i'm from charleston, I moved do to work reasons to richmond va for bout 5 years i had a tr18 fishing the james down there. Had a little girl and the wife and I moved back. Got rid of the triton for the " creeper " much more functional. Alot of our lakes around here are 10 hp only. Iv'e had it on the ohio, kanawha, gauley, new, and buchanon rivers. she works just fine


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard - did you change user names or something?


----------



## pbw (Nov 21, 2007)

smalley20 said:


> i'm from charleston, I moved do to work reasons to richmond va for bout 5 years i had a tr18 fishing the james down there. Had a little girl and the wife and I moved back. Got rid of the triton for the " creeper " much more functional. Alot of our lakes around here are 10 hp only. Iv'e had it on the ohio, kanawha, gauley, new, and buchanon rivers. she works just fine



I grew up in Eastern Ky, on the board of WV. When I go home I often go to WV, what lakes do you fish?

The Bass at yatesville in Louisa ky about one hour from you are great!


----------



## shortfish (Jan 18, 2008)

what brand and what model is that


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice looking setup!


----------



## shortfish (Jan 20, 2008)

i see now


----------



## jackspirko (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 8, 2008)

Very nice. And the paint job rocks.


----------

